# Dendrobium Yellow Magic ‘Festival’



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2011)

Not my favorite nobile, but yellow hybrids are rare. Very easy to bloom.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the contrast between the yellow and the dark spot in the middle.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 15, 2011)

^^Me too. That's lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2011)

Wonderful color -- is it fragrant?


----------



## Bolero (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind owning that one.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice.. GIMME!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

Slipperfan: not sure.... not a strong fragrance....


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2011)

:clap::drool::drool::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful yellow!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 17, 2011)

Nobiles were my first love in the world of orchids. It's truly lovely!


----------

